# Hebrews 6:4-12



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 23, 2008)

This is one of the best messages I've heard in some time on Hebrews 6. Dr. Russell Moore brings out a story on Charles Shcultz and his apostacy that will shake you. Listened to it with my daughter and her boyfriend the other night. It is definately worth the time to listen. 

The Henry Institute

Go down to the 11/25 message on Heb. 6:4-12.


----------



## Iconoclast (Jan 23, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> This is one of the best messages I've heard in some time on Hebrews 6. Dr. Russell Moore brings out a story on Charles Shcultz and his apostacy that will shake you. Listened to it with my daughter and her boyfriend the other night. It is definately worth the time to listen.
> 
> The Henry Institute
> 
> Go down to the 11/25 message on Heb. 6:4-12.



James,
Thanks for posting the link. I will try and listen to the whole series.
If you have listened already, I am curious why there is a gap in Hebrews 2:9-18. That is a very important section in the book,and I am just curious if Mr.Moore deals with it, or it just was not posted? 
If I listen soon I will offer some feedback, thanks again.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I found it challenging and very sound teaching that helped me understand a passage I have wrestled with in the past.


----------

